# sub forums



## Road Guy (Jan 30, 2007)

would it be helpful to you guys if you had sub forums like the civil section?

let me know and i will get them added, but I will need help from ya'll to know which thread is which


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks RG. I thought about that the other day but wanted to give you guys some time. I know you are working in some things overhere. If other EEs(Kipper, Benbo, Art, SSpeed...to mention some) do not get back to you sooner I will give you my suggestion tonight. I don't have too much time right now.

Thanks again. Excellent idea

:winko:


----------



## Frontier05 (Jan 30, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> would it be helpful to you guys if you had sub forums like the civil section?
> let me know and i will get them added, but I will need help from ya'll to know which thread is which



There are like 5 times more replies in Civil so I can see it there. I only seen a few post on electronics here and I don't think any digital .......... mostly power and breath stuff. I don't see the need for it with such a lower post rate. It doesn't matter to me though ....


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 30, 2007)

RG,

The sub-forums can be divided in the following way:

Computer -

Electronics and Controls

Power Systems - (Power Factor Correction Thread, Symmetrical Components, Transmission Lines)

Electrical Machines - (There are a few of threads on this)

NEC - National Electric Code

Basic Circuits - KVL, and maybe the Kaplan problems thread

Communications -

References - The review courses threads and references to the Kaplan series

Zapped - For electrical jokes and curious stuff like Arks and Sparks etc.

This is just a raw guess. As Frontier said, we are just a few. If the volume of the threads is worthy of you taking your time on this... :waitwall: It will surely make the navigation here easy. Would be a good thing listening to other EEs before taking a decission or adopting this idea.

Did I say 

 ?


----------



## Kipper (Jan 31, 2007)

I did not see a poll, but will have to vote that until the post count picks up in here not to spend to much time on it.

If it helps with recruiting, (ease of finding what you are looking for so you want to join the board), that is the only reason to do it now.

If it is not too much trouble then I would say yes.

How is that for waffling. Do we have a waffle smilie. Picture of Bill Clinton maybe.

Thanks RG for all you do!


----------



## grover (Jan 31, 2007)

Given the present traffic on the electrical board, I really don't see the need for electrical subforums. It would only mean it would take us 4x longer to check for replies!


----------



## singlespeed (Jan 31, 2007)

I am going to waffle a bit too.

The volume of posts is very low compared to Civil, but if you're new here and you want to find something.... (I've had difficulty with the search feature)

My thought is more long term - archival. When we get to that point, then I think Luis has laid out a nice structure.

So, maybe leave it alone for now, but let us know when and how we need to address the archival issue in the future.

And Thanks again Admins and Mods for all you do here. :waitwall:


----------



## Platinum (Jan 31, 2007)

I don't think we need that............yet


----------



## JeffC (Feb 10, 2007)

Let's keep it simple for now.


----------

